# 2014 Foto Fest Mk.II



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 1, 2014)

Good morning lads. Start of a new month and yesterday started the air show / fly -in season for me so I thought I would start a new thread to include photos taken this year from my part of the world. I know last week I mentioned in a thread that June would be Mustang Month but I am going to postpone that till the off season and for the next few months the pictures in the post will be taken at 2014 events. I will return to past years photos at a later date.

Yesterday saw the first, and hopefully annual BCATP fly- in that was hosted by the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum located in Hamilton Ontario. The weather was perfect, 23 degrees celsius and clear blue skies. As usual I arrived before the gates opened but I was able to get a number of shots over and through various fences next to the museum. I also managed to shoot some of the local freighters, DC-10s and 727s which fly for Purolator or Kelowna Flightcraft. As opening approached I trekked up to the north end of the airport as Runway 06 was the active and positioned myself to catch the arrivals. I remained there until about 11:00, just after the Lancaster returned from a one hour local paying customer flight and then headed inside the museum and out onto the tarmac.

Many of the airframes were familiar to me as they are "local" birds but there were a few new ones. The CWH had pulled out their BCATP stuff, some of which were busy flying paying folks and some which are currently not airworthy but still looking great. The CWH also had their new C-47 on the ramp and I must say it looks great in the green and white scheme it carries as a left over from its government service days here in Canada. I had not seen this aircraft for probably close to 20 years so it was nice to renew our acquaintance. 

Anyhow, enough rambling, you guys did not come here to read, I assume you came for the pictures so lets begin.






Partial ramp shot from CWH observation deck.





another deck shot

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2014)

very nice shots Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 1, 2014)

The Lancaster returns. If she looks a bit different it is because she is missing the squadron individual letter. The "A" has been removed in order to have her take on the temporary markings of another 419 Squadron aircraft. This will be temporary and the markings will include shark's teeth on the engine cowlings. The change over is for the CWH event scheduled for June 14/15. I will be there to "cover" it for you guys. For more information on this event you can click on the link.


Skyfest event on June 14-15, 2014 at the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2014)

great !

i hope to see her when she visits my local airport, which used to be RAF Middleton St George as part of the tour over here !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2014)

Top shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2014)

Great stuff Jeff. If I don't get to see both Lancs flying in the UK in August, I'll kick myself from here to Canada and back !!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2014)

Great shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 1, 2014)

Terry, if you don't kick yourself hard enough to get back, don't worry. We'll kick you back!

Jeff, I won't be making it to Hamilton this year but Genesseo is a good possibility. I'm guessing they'll make the Lanc look like Ropey....


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff. If you managed to pull off a few hundred shots of the PT-17 it would be great as I just purchased the 1/48 and will be doing it as an RCAF Bird.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 2, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Nice shots Jeff. If you managed to pull off a few hundred shots of the PT-17 it would be great as I just purchased the 1/48 and will be doing it as an RCAF Bird.
> 
> Geo



Maybe not a few hundred but a few.... hope they are of some assistance.

I will be going back to Hamilton in a couple of weeks for their show, let me know what you need photo wise and I will do my best to get it for you.


























Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 2, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Terry, if you don't kick yourself hard enough to get back, don't worry. We'll kick you back!
> 
> Jeff, I won't be making it to Hamilton this year but Genesseo is a good possibility. I'm guessing they'll make the Lanc look like Ropey....



Too bad about Hamilton but if you are going to Geneseo I will be there for sure. On Friday and Saturday, if you want to meet up I will be at the at the west end of the flight line right beside the taxiway. On the Friday my car, a silver Corolla will be with me. Stop by for a meet. On Sunday I move down to east of the announcer stand.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks Jeff. I have absolutely nothing on this aircraft with regards to the bracing wires. The model will be my first attempt in years after a near tragic meltdown involving a 1/48 Airco DH.2.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 2, 2014)

OK Jeff, will keep that in mind. Not 100% sure I will get there just yet.

Geo, not to hijack Jeff's thread but here's one I took of the same aircraft that might help with the wires:


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks Andy, oooooooh so many wires and I just noticed two venturi tubes. I'll have to dig mine out and have a look see.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 3, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2014)

Agreed..


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 3, 2014)

Love the Chipmunk. Nice lines.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 4, 2014)

This is the CWHs new C-47. I like the way it looks now but like many others I am curious to see what c/s they decide on. I would prefer a 437 Sqdn. ship as I had an uncle who flew in them during WW2 and 437 was the only RCAF C-47 Sqdn in the ETO.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2014)

Great shots again Jeff. I always think the Chipmunk looks so much better with the 'bubble' canopy, compared to the heavily framed UK examples.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 5, 2014)

Tigermoth C-GCWT


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2014)

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 5, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Keep 'em coming!



You know I will.

Lots of yellow paint for the next few days.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 6, 2014)

Fleet PT-26B Cornell C-FLIM

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 7, 2014)

DH-82 CF-TBS


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 8, 2014)

C-FDHS DH-82 Tigermoth


This was my first spotting of this Tigermoth so I was glad to capture her.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 9, 2014)

Fleet 16B CF-GER

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2014)

A yellow world..


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 10, 2014)

Fleet 16R C-FDAF


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 11, 2014)

Fleet 16 CF-FUI

This one is owned by the canadian Warplane Heritage. I do not believe that it is currently airworthy.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2014)

real nice series..


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 11, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> real nice series..



Thanks Wayne, still have a few more....lots of Harvards and a couple of Yales for sure.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 12, 2014)

Cornell C-GWWC

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2014)

great pictures Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2014)

I echo the post above.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 12, 2014)

Lovely.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 13, 2014)

Harvard 4 C-FVMG

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2014)

Gonna have to put the sunnies on this is all to bright...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2014)

Still yellow series..


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 14, 2014)

Harvard 4 CF-VFG

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice - yellow, but nice !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 15, 2014)

Harvard 2 C-FMTA


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2014)

Whilst I'm not complaining, how many of these Yellow Birds are gathered there?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 15, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Whilst I'm not complaining, how many of these Yellow Birds are gathered there?




Just over 30 yellow aircraft.....I can break it up if you like and post some pics from yesterday's event.

You guys choose......more yellow or something else.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 15, 2014)

Very nice shots Jeff. I did not know there were that many trainers. I have the model and decals for Goldilocks aircraft in the pile. More YELLOW please.

Geo


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2014)

North American 64 Yale C-GLJH


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 17, 2014)

Beech 18 (C-45) C-GCZE


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice! But it's not yellow .....................


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2014)

post away Jeff, I was just curious that's all..


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 18, 2014)

Cessna Crane ( T-50 Bobcat for the USA folks) CF-FGF

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2014)

methinks Canada had a surplus of trainer yellow at some point in its history !

great pictures Jeff, is that RCAF Beach an authentic scheme, would make a nice model subject ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 18, 2014)

rochie said:


> methinks Canada had a surplus of trainer yellow at some point in its history !
> 
> great pictures Jeff, is that RCAF Beach an authentic scheme, would make a nice model subject ?




Info here

Beechcraft Expeditor Vintage Transport Aircraft | Aircraft History | Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Info here
> 
> Beechcraft Expeditor Vintage Transport Aircraft | Aircraft History | Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 19, 2014)

DHC Chipmunk C-FCXP


Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2014)

that is very nice


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2014)

It is rather nice in shiny NMF.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 20, 2014)

DHC Chipmunk C-FBNM

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2014)

It's yellow. How unusual ....................
Nice shot Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2014)

What a pretty plane that is.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 21, 2014)

Antonov-2 C-GFBR

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2014)

Always like the brutish look of the AN-2. Nice shot Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2014)

That one is just a classic!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 22, 2014)

and now for something completely different ( sorry Monty Python )






BAC Strikemaster C-GXDK


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2014)

very cool...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 23, 2014)

Because you fellas like yellow so much.....








and now even more yellow








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2014)

I love that lost shot, looks like a herd of canaries


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 24, 2014)

Harvard 4 NX1811B

First time I have spotted this particular Harvard. It is owned and flown by Dr. Rick Volker who is an accomplished aerobatic pilot. Volker used to fly the Spitfire and the 109 that used to be owned by Ed Russell.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 24, 2014)

Great pic. So Russel found a buyer for his 109? Do you know where it went?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 25, 2014)

T-28C Trojan C-GKOL


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 25, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Great pic. So Russel found a buyer for his 109? Do you know where it went?



Somewhere in California or Texas IIRC. Pretty hush hush.

Hurricane is in Australia and the Spitfire is in England. Sad to think they were all once just a 75 minutes drive from me now.......


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2014)

Excellent pics jeff....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 26, 2014)

Harvard 4 C-GBQB


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2014)

how come that one's not Yellow...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 26, 2014)

Just checking to see if you are paying attention.


Actually, the owner of this bird has her painted up to resemble a RCAF Typhoon.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2014)

I love the Harvard.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 27, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I love the Harvard.




Well, here is another shot as two of them get airborne.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2014)

Very cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2014)

SWEET Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 27, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> SWEET Jeff!



Hope you meant the photo...........

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 28, 2014)

B-25C Mitchell N3774


Went over to Kitchener Ontario yesterday as it was arrival day for this weekends air show. The next few days will be covering the aircraft and action of this show. 

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2014)

Silver...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice one! I thought at first that this was the B-25 that had been at Duxford between 1987 and 2009, painted as 'Grumpy' in RAF colours. It's number on arrival in the UK was N88972, so probably a different bird?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 28, 2014)

Great shots Jeff. The yellow era is over?

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 28, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Great shots Jeff. The yellow era is over?
> 
> Geo




ITS NEVER OVER.....just wait.


What do you guys think of this? My brother and I think it almost looks like gun camera footage.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 29, 2014)

I know you fellas have put up with lots of yellow lately so here is a bird with lots of colours. This is the 2014 RCAF demo bird and she is painted up in celebration of 2014 being the 90th anniversary of the RCAF. Hope you like her.






















Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2014)

That looks real nice, but I was used to them Yellow birds....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2014)

Man, I love the colors!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 30, 2014)

P-51C Mustang NL61429


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice .... but they're not yellow ............................


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 30, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Nice .... but they're not yellow ............................



She's sprouting yellow on the nose and tail.........and the bone dome, don't forget the bone dome.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 1, 2014)

L-29 C-FCVN

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2014)

Good stuff !!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 2, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2014)

That would make a neat run-about. A bit expensive to run, but a lot of fun.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 3, 2014)

B-17G N9323Z

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow! that is a beautiful shot Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2014)

Sure is !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 4, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 5, 2014)

B-17G N3193G

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2014)

Great stuff Jeff. I won't be making it to Genesseo by the way. I just got back from Ontario and the airfare bills are steep this year.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 5, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Great stuff Jeff. I won't be making it to Genesseo by the way. I just got back from Ontario and the airfare bills are steep this year.



Nothing like domestic flights in Canada to feel as if you have been jailhouse ganged by the government and all their taxes,fees etc.

Sorry to hear you will not make Geneseo but rest assured I will provide photographic coverage of the show. A Mosquito and a P-38 off the grass strip sounds like a pretty good reason to go.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2014)

Nice images of the B-17.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 6, 2014)

Grumman TBM-3E Avenger NL436GM


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2014)

nice again!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2014)

Yep..


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 7, 2014)

C-123 Provider N22968


Cheers,


Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2014)

Cool Stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 8, 2014)

Snowbirds CT-114 Tutors

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2014)

Good shots Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 9, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice. Is that a 'Harvard 2' ? 
Very like the Tucano and Pilatus trainers. Would make a great tourer for getting to air shows quickly !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 9, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Nice. Is that a 'Harvard 2' ?
> Very like the Tucano and Pilatus trainers. Would make a great tourer for getting to air shows quickly !



Harvard II / Texan II depending on where you live I suppose. For slightly north of $6.5 million USD you can have one......upgrades in avionics etc would add to your costs and then there is the ejection seat explosive issue in some countries that would need to be worked out.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2014)

OK, I'll take a 100th share in the port main wheel !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 10, 2014)

CT-114 Tutor 114058 RCAF

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2014)

Sweet Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2014)

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice shots all around Jeff. Got some decals for the shark mouth. The paint scheme will require mixing three colors.

Geo


----------



## YakFlyer (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Good morning lads. Start of a new month and yesterday started the air show / fly -in season for me so I thought I would start a new thread to include photos taken this year from my part of the world. I know last week I mentioned in a thread that June would be Mustang Month but I am going to postpone that till the off season and for the next few months the pictures in the post will be taken at 2014 events. I will return to past years photos at a later date.
> 
> Yesterday saw the first, and hopefully annual BCATP fly- in that was hosted by the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum located in Hamilton Ontario. The weather was perfect, 23 degrees celsius and clear blue skies. As usual I arrived before the gates opened but I was able to get a number of shots over and through various fences next to the museum. I also managed to shoot some of the local freighters, DC-10s and 727s which fly for Purolator or Kelowna Flightcraft. As opening approached I trekked up to the north end of the airport as Runway 06 was the active and positioned myself to catch the arrivals. I remained there until about 11:00, just after the Lancaster returned from a one hour local paying customer flight and then headed inside the museum and out onto the tarmac.
> 
> ...




Jeff, Stunning photos. Amazing. What an apron!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the nice comments fellas. I will be leaving in about 20 minutes for the weekend, it is the Geneseo weekend. Geneseo is a 4500 foot long grass strip in New York State...simply a superb setting. To my liking, the two stars of the show have already arrived in Genny, the Mosquito and the P-38 Ruff Stuff. Lots of other great aircraft as well but the Mosquito on grass has me pumped.

Play nice while I am gone and I will be back on Monday morning with more photos for you all.


Cheers,







Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice parting shot Jeff, look forward to some GREAT Mossie shots....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2014)

Gentlemen. I have returned home a day early due to bad weather in the Genesee valley but Friday and Saturday were top shelf. A real good mix of aircraft ( slightly light on big iron ) but what was present was fantastic. Biggest treat...the Mossie off the grass followed by the P-38. Biggest let down...cancellation of MAM's Spitfire due to soggy field conditions in Virginia and the fact it is a grass strip there as well.

Anyhow....hope you like this tidbit of what is to come.







Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2014)

Looking forward to more Jeff. Always my biggest fear of traveling a long way only to be disappointed by weather. Looks like you got a nice one in though.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'll just wait right here for the photos 

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 14, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2014)

Great pics Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 15, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 15, 2014)

Let's see some more!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2014)

Cheers,


Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh...that's a real nice shot Jeff!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 17, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2014)

Great pics Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 18, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2014)

More good stuff, keep them coming Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2014)

This aircraft was a new one for me, very patriotic.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 20, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice, yet again...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2014)

Good stuff again Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks guys, glad you are enjoying the post.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2014)

Some more Yellow breaking out.....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Some more Yellow breaking out.....




Addictions die hard my friend. In truth this was a fairly " yellow free" year compared to most at Geneseo. Very few RCAF Harvards were in attendance which cut down on the yellow fever.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2014)

maybe a blue fever is starting though !
Nice shots Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2014)

Yellow fever relapse has hit...doctor says it will be a couple of days to clear up.






Geneseo has three Tigermoths this year, one Aussie, one Canuck and one British built example. Here is the Aussie built bird.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2014)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Yellow fever relapse has hit...doctor says it will be a couple of days to clear up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 24, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice 'Chippie'.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 24, 2014)

Lovely.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 25, 2014)

The British built Tigermoth looking very nice on the grass at Geneseo.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 25, 2014)

I have changed the settings in my photobucket account in the hopes that my pictures uploaded after today will be a bit sharper. Do you see any difference between this photo and my previous ones?

I have already loaded a number of pics under the old setting and will continue to use them but I am hoping that the change in settings wil provide for crisper pictures on a go forward basis.

The key as I have discovered is to click on the yellow bar located just above the photo and it will now increase the photo in size to the photos original file size thereby allowing for a much crisper and larger picture to look at.

Thanks for your input.....



Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2014)

That last shot seemed sharper and crisper when enlarged. Why not just upload direct to the forum, must be a lot easier and quicker ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2014)

Agree with Terry. And they don't disappear like the ones from photobucket when they move them.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 26, 2014)

Airframes said:


> That last shot seemed sharper and crisper when enlarged. Why not just upload direct to the forum, must be a lot easier and quicker ?



I did not know I could directly upload to this site but I now see the button that allows it. Cool. Perhaps in the future. I do upload to other sites as well so using photobucket is convenient as not all sites have a direct upload feature,

Anyhow.....









Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice one Jeff.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 26, 2014)

Great stuff Jeff. I would love to do the Lizzie but very hard to replicate without decals.

Geo


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 28, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2014)

Good stuff Jeff. Now, I assume you that you uploaded that Harvard pic from your HD. Thing is, it's 8Mb big and takes a while to load. I reduce mine in photoshop to no more than 200kB with little noticeable loss in quality so you may want to look at ways of doing that.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 29, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2014)

Good stuff Jeff. As Andy mentioned, the Harvard, and the Mustang, took some time to load. If you re-size your pics to no more than around 800 x 600 px, they'll be fine. If you don't have it already, then 'Irfanview' is a great editing tool, and it's free to download.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 30, 2014)

I have resized again to allow for faster loading time for those who mentioned this issue. Thanks for the advice.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 30, 2014)

Excellent. Loading much nicer now.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 31, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2014)

AWESOME!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 1, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2014)

A pair of beauts - if you'll pardon the expression !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 2, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2014)

I never get tired looking at these, beautiful job!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I never get tired looking at these, beautiful job!



Agreed...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 3, 2014)

I trust there are no complaints with back to back Corsair photos.









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2014)

None at all


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 3, 2014)

No complaints here.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 4, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice, Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 5, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2014)

Beaut shots Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 6, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2014)

Nicely captured Jeff. Surprising how large the Lysander is, especially close up.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2014)

Thought the same Terry.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 7, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice one !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 8, 2014)

I am off to Thunder Over Michigan in about 30 minutes and will be returning home on Monday. See you then,

Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2014)

Good one Jeff, although rather strange having the early red-bordered markings on a 'J' model. Have a great weekend at 'Thunder' - looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 11, 2014)

Well fellas I arrived home about an hour ago and all I can say is Thunder was pretty gosh darned good. Great variety of aircraft, some pretty good flying and decent weather for the whole three days. 

Thunder pics will appear in time, I have not yet even loaded them into the computer.









Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 11, 2014)

Looking forward to them Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2014)

Good shot Jeff! 

Looking forward to the shots from Thunder.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 11, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Good shot Jeff!
> 
> Looking forward to the shots from Thunder.




Here is a teaser then....








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 11, 2014)

Very nice Jeff. A few things...there are a few photos missing on pg. 1 and 2 from Photobucket. Why do I know this? Well, in post #252, the photo of the Lizzie, there is a Harvard banking away, yellow with camo wings(I went back through all 18 pages to look for it). As a modeler of odd paint schemes, that really interest me. Any info on it?

Geo


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 11, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Very nice Jeff. A few things...there are a few photos missing on pg. 1 and 2 from Photobucket. Why do I know this? Well, in post #252, the photo of the Lizzie, there is a Harvard banking away, yellow with camo wings(I went back through all 18 pages to look for it). As a modeler of odd paint schemes, that really interest me. Any info on it?
> 
> Geo



You mean this bird





























I have more of this bird if you need them.

Question about directly uploading pictures to the post. Is there a file size limit? It seems if I try to upload a pic that is more tham 5mb in size it will not load.

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 11, 2014)

Your pics are still loading as I type. No reason for them to be 4.75Mb in size. Mine are all about 150Kb ad are resized in Photoshop.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 12, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Your pics are still loading as I type. No reason for them to be 4.75Mb in size. Mine are all about 150Kb ad are resized in Photoshop.



I started directly loading pictures to the posts. These images are straight from my computer and that large size is the actual file size of the picture. How do I resize them in my computer without loading them to a photo hosting website. I shoot at the highest resolution possible ( excepting RAW ) as the quality of the photo when appearing on a computer screen or if one prints a large copy of the picture, is so much better.

I realize the load time is a bit much, I don't like waiting either so if someone can teach me how to resize for the purposes of posting here it would be very much appreciated.

Anyhow, here is today's photo.









Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2014)

If yupo want to resize down your pics you may use the Irfanview free program. It is an image browser and offers many other options for working with shots. I don't know what browser you use but the one installed with Windows should do the same.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeff, as suggested by Wojtek, download, for free, 'Irfanview'.
Open the programme, then click on 'File' at the top left of the menu bar on the top of the screen.
Select the photo file you want, then select the image you want.
Then click on 'Image' on the menu bar at the top.. A screen will appear where you will see a box for 'Resize/Resample.
Enter the width as 800 pxls, then click 'OK'.
This will automatically re-size the image.
If you don't want to save this permanently in the same file, then click 'Save as', and give the image a separate name, then click 'OK'.
This is a very quick and simple programme to use, and also allows you to change contrast, brightness, colour balance etc, if required.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!

Yeah pictures a little on the large size but follow the steps listed already and it is easily fixed.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 12, 2014)

This is a test to see if resizing is working.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 12, 2014)

Perfect.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 12, 2014)

Perfect indeed. Keep doing that, whatever it is!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 13, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 14, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2014)

The next great shot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2014)

cool


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 15, 2014)

A bit pre WW II but I like the 1 1/2 strutter


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 16, 2014)

From Thunder Over Michigan, this was my first opportunity to photograph this C-60.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 17, 2014)

TOM 2014 AT-11 Kansan N7337C


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2014)

Now that looks real nice!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2014)

Sure does.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2014)

..even though it's not yellow.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2014)

Shiny... nice.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 18, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> ..even though it's not yellow.



May the curse of the yellow fever descend upon you and last a thousand years.....or at least for today.
(and its not WW II either )









Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2014)

THX for posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 19, 2014)

A little early British jet action. Only flying done was on arrival's day when she came straight in and then sat static for the weekend

DH-115 Vampire T-55 reg# N115DH

The two L-39 markings on the nose indicates 2 "kills" of L-39s at Reno at some point in this aircraft's history.


Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2014)

Oooh! Love the Vampire!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 20, 2014)

P-63A Kingcobra Reg# N163FS

The drop tanks on this beauty are plumbed and functional.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 21, 2014)

A little heavy metal today. She looks terribly sharp with her new paint and was a wonderful surprise at this year's Thunder Over Michigan as she had not appeared on any list of attending aircraft. I was at the south end of the static area when I heard her call in and I hustled the 1.2 kms ( .8 miles) to the north end to get her as she taxied in.








C-54 reg N500EJ




Cheers,

Jeff

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2014)

Love that era of big propliners. Nice shots Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 22, 2014)

Early morning turkey from Thunder Over Michigan 2014

Reg# NL109K


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2014)

Great stuff Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2014)

Nicely lit. Is that a camera under the port wing .... or a Vulcan death ray ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 22, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Nicely lit. Is that a camera under the port wing .... or a Vulcan death ray ?



That is a camera.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 23, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 23, 2014)

Good ones Jeff. Nice of them to take the canopy tarps off for you.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 23, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Good ones Jeff. Nice of them to take the canopy tarps off for you.



Unless it is an aircraft that I have never photographed before I refuse to take pictures of aircraft with canopy covers on.

Lil Margaret was at TOM and I would have loved to get the nose art side of her but the pilot/ground crew arrived well after general admission was let in. The other thing I don't like in my plane pictures are people so I never did get a shot of the nose art as they buttoned her up real early as well. Not complaining....just saying.


Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 23, 2014)

I agree 100%.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 24, 2014)

From the Sunday morning way back machine I present from the 2006 Geneseo Air Show the following for your viewing pleasure.








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 25, 2014)

Here is the Vintage Wings of Canada Corsair, reg # C-GVWC. Photographed at Canadian Forces Base Trenton in 2009.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 26, 2014)

From the 2010 Geneseo Air Show


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 27, 2014)

In keeping with the current group build.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 28, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2014)

great pictures Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2014)

great shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2014)

They sure are - nice work Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 29, 2014)

Petie 2nd looking as good as ever.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 30, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2014)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 270544
> 
> 
> Petie 2nd looking as good as ever.
> ...



Oh Yeah..


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2014)

Awesome man...!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2014)

Great shot !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2014)

Not that shot rocks, well done!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 1, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the nice comments from yesterday's photo. Glad you liked it.

Change of pace today, certainly not WWII but I am sure there are some rotary wing fans here somewhere. This Cobra and a couple of Hueys were flying paying passengers all weekend and they were busy. The Huey's were $75.00 and the Cobra was $375.00 for what amounted to about an 8 minute flight. I am trying to recall if I have ever seen a Cobra flying before and I don't think I had so it was pretty cool.

This pick was taken early morning just after sunrise.

Cheers,








Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 3, 2014)

Cheers everyone.

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2014)

Love 'em Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2014)

Great stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 4, 2014)

Cheers everyone,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2014)

Beaut shot Jeff !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 5, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice shot of the 'Debden Pony', Jeff.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 6, 2014)

I agree!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks fellas. Here is another shot of her.








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice, love the MUSTANG!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2014)

Like the MiG.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 7, 2014)

Like 'em all!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 8, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2014)

Ah, Parafin Budgies !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 9, 2014)

Back to WWII stuff after a short break.








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2014)

Beauty !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 10, 2014)

Good morning one and all. Hope you have had your morning coffee before peeking at this bright bird otherwise you may hurt your eyes.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2014)

Great shots.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 11, 2014)

Bet this would be a lot of fun to fly.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 12, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2014)

Aaaah !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 13, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 14, 2014)

This pic goes back to 2007 and when Princess showed up it was totally unexpected as she was not on the list of attending aircraft. This was the first time I had seen her. Still a thrill to see a new to yourself aircraft.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2014)

Excellent, love this thread!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice! I do like the 'razorback' Mustangs.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 15, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 16, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 17, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2014)

I see yellow again!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2014)

Good shots Jeff, yellow or not !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 18, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2014)

That's a great angle on the Fort.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh... Terry's favourite kite.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2014)

Where? I seem to have gone temporarily blind !
Like the B-17 shot.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 20, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 21, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow !


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 21, 2014)

Great shots as always Jeff. I did not know there were that many -17s around.

Geo


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 22, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Great shots as always Jeff. I did not know there were that many -17s around.
> 
> Geo




There is one less than in the photo as Liberty Bell(yellow on tail in photo) was lost a couple of years ago when she set down in a field and was pretty much burned up. On a happier note here is one of my favourite Corsairs.....









Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 23, 2014)

yikes....another Corsair






Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice ones, Jeff.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2014)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 24, 2014)

Just a few years removed from WWII.








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice ! One of my favourite aircraft.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 25, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2014)

Excellent love the Sabre shot..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 26, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2014)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 28, 2014)

Here she is boys.....what a treat







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 30, 2014)

This will be the last pic in 2014 Foto Fest Mk.II as I will roll out the Mk. III version starting tomorrow. ( okay, more of the same but a different name )

Lots of good discussion in my Typhoon posting under aircraft photo thread. Plenty of keen eyed observers noticing all kinds of issues with that airframe. Lets see what we can find with today's entry. Modellers pay attention to all the comments.






Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff ... am I right in thinking that that Typhoon is currently on loan in Canada ... at the Ottawa War Museum ...?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 30, 2014)

michaelmaltby said:


> Jeff ... am I right in thinking that that Typhoon is currently on loan in Canada ... at the Ottawa War Museum ...?




Not the National War Museum but the National Aviation and Space Museum. She showed up this past spring and I heard it is on loan for 2 years.

Canada Aviation and Space Museum


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2014)

nice pictures Jeff, do like the old Hurricane


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice one Jeff. That's the Hurricane from the Canadian Mountain Warfare School, which used to ski downhill before take off.
I've got me coat ..................


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2014)

Good shot Jeff!


----------

